# Cant Canter!



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Practice. And make sure your heels are down, legs long and rock your hips to move with the horse. Would happen to have a video or pictures to see if there is a specific problem?


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Practice. And make sure your heels are down, legs long and rock your hips to move with the horse. Would happen to have a video or pictures to see if there is a specific problem?


Thanx , nope im camera shy  it was my first time cantering in years so im a bit rusty .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

try maby gripping with your legs more
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

It took me a while to get it, but to figure it out, what helped me was this:
My trainer told me to sit and lean back. It doesn't matter if you're not strait at first when you are learning, once you "get it" you work on looking nice and everything.
So basically lean backward and try to roll your hips with the movement of the horse. (Easier said then done, I know, but with time you'll figure it out) Leaning back helps, because you pretty much get the feel of the horse's movement much more easily.
Also make sure you legs are at the girth and not too far back because it really helps when they are stable and in the right position.

I hope this helped! If you have more questions just ask!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm having a problem with the canter also, i rode western since i was 12, then took some time off ridding when i was 21 and got pregnant, didn't ride till last year, and now(at 25) i decided to start ridding english and i just can't seem to get the canter in the small english saddle lol, i feel like i'm going to fly right off the horses back, I really tired to canter in my lesson yesterday but Molly my lesson horse just kept trotting faster and faster, i think she could feel my apprehension lol although that super fast trot was no picnic either lol


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I make a scooping action with my hips,heels down and just focus. Not sure how else to explain it..


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Grip with your calves, NOT with your knees


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

If its just pleasure riding, I just go with the horse, lean forward a bit and sort of "become one" with the horse, let your body move with the animal under you.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

How is your overall core strength? 

I actually try to recommend NOT gripping with your legs - just try to sink into your heels while using your core and seat to stay with your horse. You don't want to be "holding" onto your horse with your legs - it can confuse them and cause them to quicken the gait rather than relaxing into an even rhythm and tempo. 

Maybe spend some time off the horse to practice some core strengthening exercises (yoga, pilates etc.) As your core gets stronger your balance will get better and you will "bounce" less as you ride.


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

I would go back to basics. Do lots of no stirrup work at the walk and trot. Then maybe have someone put you on a lungeline so you don't have to focus about steering. I know when I had issues with my horse's bumpy canter I would do lots of trot no stirrup work, and what I found to help my balance was 5 strides sitting 5 strides posting 5 strides 2 point and doing that over and over... 

Best of luck =)


----------



## luxurylife88 (Apr 3, 2011)

I am taking lessons too and my next is to canter. I am super excited but not as confident.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't worry  Soon you'll be galloping without any worries! But it will take a little while (and practice) to get used to going a faster pace.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

I find an easier way to get the rocking motion with your hips is to start at home. At home, do really BIG exagerated skips with your hands on your hips. Feel the motion of your hips? Try and memorize that movement and get used to it so you can do that in the saddle. I find that it really helped 

Another thing is heels. Weigh down into them and pretend there is a brick hanging on to it. This will usually bring it down more and it will give you a better balance.

Leaning back helps me a lot and try it because it helps  

Good Luck! It is really fun once you get used to it


----------



## Bopadoodle (May 17, 2011)

2 things:
1)Lean back and relax
2) go stirrupless, for anything, walk,trot or canter. Cantering no stirrups is amazing (!) and helps your legs relax, and improve the way your butt sits in the saddle 

hope this helps


----------



## horsesonthebrain (Jun 6, 2011)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Practice. And make sure your heels are down, legs long and rock your hips to move with the horse. Would happen to have a video or pictures to see if there is a specific problem?


Also, if you cant stay in the saddle, maybe try stirrupless?
It means you sit deeper, and it can improve leg position

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I love doing that, but I hate doing it to! LOL We always do it at the trot. We sit for a few strides then post for a few. It makes you get good leg strength that will help.


----------



## flopflop6785 (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't know if you have heard this one before ,but the way I was taught was to imagine that you are shining the saddle seat with your bum. So really try and focus on having that rocking rolling kind of motion in your seat. That's what I always think of when I feel like I'm bouncing around at the canter, and I really feel like it helps.
Hope I helped


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Grip with your calves, NOT with your knees


 
Ray, I hate to contradict you but this is not something a rider should strive to do. Many of us, including me, do grip on with our calves when we are feeling insecure, but ultimately, it will give you a less secure seat and will start a string of other troubles. Such as:

when you grip with your calf too much, it come to being grip with your lower calf and even grip with your ankle and heel. Your heel comes up, you lose your stirrup, you are squeezing into your horse's side at one of his most senstive places and causing him to either dash forward or suck back, but make him uncoomfortable . Your lower leg locks and you no longer have a leg free to use to give aids with ; you are fundamentally leaning on the "GO!" button, non-stop, so no way to say "dont go" or faster or slower, or wegith to the left or whatever.

It will cause you to curl forward into the fetal (or "fatal" as my trainer used to say, Position).

All these things are directily linked to gripping up with the calves, especially when cantering.

You need to relax your pelvis . LET you seatbones and pelvis follow the horse's motion. Really trust him to carry you. He's been cantering all his life and can manage just fine wit you onboard. sit up and ride YOUR pelvis, while you let your pelvis ride the horse. If you must grip, think about gripping a bit with the whole of your thigh, like a clothespin clamping onto somthing, but really think of your feet being so long that your heel will make furrows in the ground.

Take you time . Every single one of us has gone through that plac where we feel like every time we canter it's going to be disaster. IT WILL get better. Look for improvements and celebrate them, and try to duplicate them.


----------



## horsesonthebrain (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha, when you get used to it, its funn


----------

